# I need a word



## Mindfire (Apr 17, 2015)

What word/name would you use for a person who is an avowed enemy of all evil magic? Don't have time to give a detailed explanation of context right now (I'm at work) but I will later if asked.


----------



## Devor (Apr 17, 2015)

Animagus



/10char


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 17, 2015)

Administrator

no, wait... that'd be all magic


----------



## ArenRax (Apr 17, 2015)

hmm.....Saint Magi


----------



## X Equestris (Apr 17, 2015)

An organization, or just a lone individual?


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 17, 2015)

X Equestris said:


> An organization, or just a lone individual?



Lone individual.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Apr 17, 2015)

Inquisitor


----------



## Trick (Apr 17, 2015)

Conmalorist? Virtumancer? Exormagus? Benignus? Disnecrium? I'm just rambling now...


----------



## Elrik Blackhaven (Apr 17, 2015)

Illuminary


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 17, 2015)

Devor said:


> Animagus
> 
> 
> 
> /10char


Isn't that from Harry Potter?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2015)

Apostate

Disavowed

Abjure

Repudiate 

Abnegate

Rejector


----------



## Devor (Apr 17, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Isn't that from Harry Potter?



Ohh geeze it is!

I swear I was shooting for animus + magus = animagus.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 17, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Inquisitor


Lots of great creative names here, but this one is probably closest to the spirit of what I'm looking for. Although Exorcist is sounding somewhat compelling just now. Hmm.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2015)

Like a paladin?


----------



## Trick (Apr 17, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Lots of great creative names here, but this one is probably closest to the spirit of what I'm looking for. Although Exorcist is sounding somewhat compelling just now. Hmm.



Inquisitor is somewhat widely used but, if it fits best, it's generic enough to feel right in many instances.  

Just be careful using Exorcist because it is a real title for Catholic Priests (all can exorcise but some are specifically designated as Exorcists). Changing it a bit would give you more freedom without the potential to offend. 

Exorceror? Exorseer?


----------



## Hainted (Apr 17, 2015)

Realist? Jinxer, Hexbreaker, Anatheman, Malisoner, Reverent,Vilifier, Chandler(from bell, book, and candle)


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 17, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Like a paladin?


I'm not sure why I didn't consider that before. It's a good fit. It's even a French word, and the character is French (Creole technically). Except that the title paladin is usually associated with specialized warriors and this character is a mage. And paladins are generally incorruptible pure pureness whereas this character is someone seeking to atone for past wrongs. But I think it could work.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 17, 2015)

I really like the idea of using "paladin" as meaning something other than a D&D-type one.  I think bending away from common association is good for a story.


----------



## Gurkhal (Apr 18, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> What word/name would you use for a person who is an avowed enemy of all evil magic? Don't have time to give a detailed explanation of context right now (I'm at work) but I will later if asked.



How about "magophobe"?


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 18, 2015)

Witch Hunter. (Or witchbane, witch slayer, etc.)

Another might be Purifier. Or Burner (some might say torch, scorch, etc) if you want to build on the idea that burning a wizard's books, base, etc (and the wizard himself?) is the best way to be sure there's no trace of the danger left.

But really, Paladin sounds much more like what they'd call themselves; not just named after their enemy but after their higher standards. And Caged is right, taking a known word in the genre and putting a new spin on it is an opportunity in itself.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds like you're trying to describe a kind of missionary? They were supposedly there to "enlighten" the world by purging the old heresy and bringing Christianity to uncivilised lands. Seems a similar concept.


----------



## psychotick (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,

I was thinking paladin myself, until you said he's all mage. I've always had this image in my head of the white knight, shiny armour, sword and shield etc as being a paladin. I can live with a paladin without magic, but not one without armour etc. I'm not sure that to break that far away from the stereotype is wise.

However, though they are also armoured warriors traditionally a crusader might fit your bill. Or a champion.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ArenRax (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey I deigned the use of elemental paladins in my story. plus magical energy sort of specific paladin.
Inquisitor, cool name although I have no idea what they actually did and i have never heard the term of Animagus ever before.
You could always try the name of Titan or Archon and then try throwing in some sort of magic word like magus in there.


----------



## Trick (Apr 22, 2015)

Zephyr said:


> Sounds like you're trying to describe a kind of missionary? They were supposedly there to "enlighten" the world by purging the old heresy and bringing Christianity to uncivilised lands. Seems a similar concept.



I think you have the wrong definition of heresy. Heresy, when used religiously (its primary usage), exists within one faith or belief system where there is a doctrinal disagreement. So, if missionaries are out to convert people to their faith from another, I think you're looking for 'idolatry.'

Paladin is not a bad choice. Personally i'd flavor it somehow to separate from non-magic connotation.


----------



## Shreddies (Apr 23, 2015)

How about:

Praetor. A magistrate in charge of civil justice, and stuff.
Inspector. A more understated title that could still strike fear in the hearts of his enemies.
Auditor. Another understated title that could work quite well.
Prosecutor?
Hound (of so-and-so)?


----------

